# medicare and hearing tests



## colleensso (Apr 28, 2010)

Can someone tell me how often a patient is allowed to get a comprehensive hearing tests code 92557,92550-92588 per year, or is it yearly?

thanks
Colleen


----------



## rachell1976 (Apr 28, 2010)

Look at page 9 of this document

http://www.entnet.org/Practice/loader.cfm?csModule=security/getfile&pageid=29802

Also this MLN
http://www1.cms.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM5717.pdf


----------

